# Are You A Woodworking TOOL Hoarder?



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

Recently we talked about those of us who are wood hoarders, ummmm… collectors. (grin)

Are you a tool collector as well? (bigger grin)

Are you able to pass up a bargain on a tool?

Do you buy every tool you see at garage sales and flea markets in hopes of restoring them someday?

Do you check Craigslist constantly, just in case?

Share pictures of your tools with us!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

<dude>d like to.
Do frequent Craigs list on and off.
Sorry, no pics.


----------



## Alistair (Apr 24, 2014)

I often find myself looking at bargains and buying them even though I already have the tool. Hand planes, saws…. I think I need help.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Never pass on a good deal, even if it's something I know I'll use infrequently.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Although I'm not a "tool hoarder" in the sense you've described, I do confess to being a bit of a "toolaholic", with a penchant for the often maligned, but falsely denigrated "green and black" toys from Germany.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Wood border only here, no room for tool clutter


----------



## Vincent (Mar 10, 2009)

In the words of one of our esteemed LJ associates "I am the curator of a small private museum".










I don't hoard tools, per se, but I do have a lot of useful items in the shop that see a fair amount of work. I have a mental shopping list for items needed to round out my kit.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

definitely a collector here. Here's a sample.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

I like to be proactively prepared…for when I need that 1 tool that will save me 5 seconds.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

> I like to be proactively prepared…for when I need that 1 tool that will save me 5 seconds.
> 
> - paxorion


I do the same, but then I spend a half hour looking for it. I find it a week later when I'm looking for something else.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

This is a topic I don't have to plead guilty to. I really only what I need to do the work. I just have a lot of work.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

I also buy tools that Either I need now or May need in the near future,although I have bought stuff and forgot about them until spring cleaning when I get a surprise .


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I keep telling myself that I'll get them all tuned up/ working someday.
Wife says she's gonna curse me when I'm gone.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

My hoarding tendencies are slightly easier to control when it comes to tools. 
You all quit laughing! I said 'slightly'.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Hello my name is Dave, I am a tool user not a collector.
What is this hording thing you are referring to?


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

> Hello my name is Dave, I am a tool user not a collector.
> What is this hording thing you are referring to?
> 
> - Dave


ROFLMBO! I have EVIDENCE!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Nope. 
Not at all. 
I can quite anytime I get ready. 
And I'm not ready.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

I am a full fledged card carrying member of….
The local *T*ool *H*oarders *C*lub….
*THC* for short…. It IS very addicting!!!

I don't believe it to be a "problem" though.
I only check Craigslist 5 or 6 times a day.
& I only purchase tools/machines that I NEED!!!
or will need….
or may need….
or may never need….

It would be sacrilege to pass up a gloat worthy deal on clamps, routers and um…. well…. anything!!!


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

> Hello my name is Dave, I am a tool user not a collector.
> What is this hording thing you are referring to?
> 
> - Dave


Your BUSTED Dave.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

> I am a full fledged card carrying member of….
> The local *T*ool *H*oarders *C*lub….
> *THC* for short…. It IS very addicting!!!
> 
> ...


You maybe able to help me here,I can not find my THC membership card,must have lost it at the auction last weekend,I need a duplicate.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

nobody should have to many tools.

luckily, there is no such thing as "to many tools"


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Nope, I only buy it if I intend to use it.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

ummmmmm
dont tell my wife please!!!!!!!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I figure it this way. If I buy a plane at a flea market for $15, take it home, clean it up and sit it on a shelf and enjoy looking at it for 15 years, then sell it for $150, I've made good use of that plane. If I do something similar with 500 planes, its still better than a retirement fund.

So my intent is to use every single plane I acquire.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I use every tool I have. My wife pokes fun and calls them "toys". But I can assure you that every tool I have has been used for repair and maintenance of the house and/or our vehicles, from new construction to engine rebuilding. I won't buy a tool without having a use. I bought a gigantic pair of (Made in the US) #460 Channel-Locks many years ago to repair a sink faucet. I had wanted those for years, but could not justify them in my mind, because I had the mechanical grip strength to use the #430 pliers up until then. She laughed when I bought them. But to be honest, I couldn't get the thing apart and back together without them. I still have them 16 years later. I have three toolboxes full of tools, which all are used on a regular basis. I have everything from automobile chrome scalping tools to inside-outside micrometers to engine rebuilding tools. Tools are not a collectible (or a toy) for me, they are tools.


----------

